# talkclassical's greatest recordings of all time



## science

#1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Hans Hotter, Birgit Nilsson, Kirsten Flagstad, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wolfgang Windgassen; Sir Georg Solti: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)










#2. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)










#3. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 - Carlos Kleiber: Vienna Philharmonic (DG) 1976 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)










#4. Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli: London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)










#5. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor - Carlos Kleiber with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1974
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209










#6 (tie). Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" in C minor - Hilde Rössl-Majdan, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1962
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1201 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567)










#6 (tie). Schubert: Winterreise - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau & Gerald Moore (EMI) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609)










#8 (tie). Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Ralph Downes; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)










#8 (tie). Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 - Yevgeny Mravinsky: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2473)[/B]


----------



## Op.123

.......................................... Don't worry


----------

